# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  suplement diety hamujący łaknienie

## bambo225

Witam 
Mam 38 lat 188 wzrostu i ważę 106 kg czyli 31 BMI
Porobiłem badania krwi byłem u dietetyka i dostałem cały plan odżywiania
stosuję go tydzień ale wieczorem przed snem jestem i tak głodny to jak z paleniem papierosów wszystko w psychice jest  na pewno ja nie palę od 10 lat 
Chciałbym wspomóc się tabletkami hamującymi apetyt 
nie wiem czy te reklamowane są dobre np apetit block   Asystor slim   hoodia gordonii

 Najbardziej efektywny jest wpływ na poziom serotoniny w mózgu, który zmniejsza poczucie głodu. Leki te dostępną są niestety jedynie na receptę ale i tak lekarz nie chce nic przepisać byłem u 3

----------


## alilula

Słyszałam kiedyś ze ananas dobrze działa i hamuje łaknienie

----------


## chmura

Może nie smakuje najlepiej, ale działa! piłam z sokiem z pomarańczy w 3 miesiace samo spadło 2,5kg, toaleta 2 razy dziennie, pełno energii i 0 uczucia ciężkości, włosy i skóra także na tym skorzystały przestały wypadać, a skóra stała się pełna blasku. polecam

opis skopiowany ze sklepu gojishop,pl "Świeży enzymatyczny, żywy sok pełen witamin (m.in. B, C, E, ), antyoksydantów, chlorofilu, naturalnych hormonów, minerałów, pierwiastów śladowych,  aminokwasów (których organizm nie potrafi sam wyprodukować), błonnika. Młody zielony jęczmień zawiera zarówno błonnik rozpuszczalny w organiźmie,  to ten który przyśpiesza metabolizm spalania tłuszczów, a także błonnik nierozpuszczalny, który wspomaga odchudzanie, zwiększa uczucie sytości,  opóźnia opróżnianie żołądka, poprawia perystatykę jelit, zapobiega zaparciom, zmniejsza ryzyko raka jelita grubego. "

----------


## DoraG

moja znajoma odchudzała się na ananasie i efekty były rewelacyjne. efekt jo jo nie pojawiał się bardzo długo i w sumie nie wiem czy pojawiłby się w ogóle, tyle, że znajoma zaszła w ciążę  :Smile:

----------


## Annkowska

Ja generalnie odradzam takie tabletki. Można sobie bardziej zaszkodzić niż pomóc

----------


## goust

Kiedyś mój mąż powiedział, że wyglądam jak wieloryb wyrzucony na brzeg, to mnie sprowokowało do tego żeby o siebie zadbać i pokazać mu, że mogę jeszcze jakoś wyglądać. Zaczęłam o siebie dbać, fitness, dieta i chrom o którym chciałabym trochę opowiedzieć bo dzięki niemu udało mi się zahamować łaknienie i z powodzeniem schudłam 5 kg w ciągu 2 miesięcy. Jedyne co dobre dla mnie zrobił to kupił dla naszej rodziny dzbanek z filtrem Sintra tak żeby nie ciągnęło mnie do słodkich napoi i jakoś daję radę. Ta czysta i smaczna woda zaspakaja pragnienie moje i mojej rodziny.

----------


## goust

Nie dodałam, że chodzi o dzbanek Dafi, moze trzeba wspomniec, a moze marka jest tak znana, ze nie potrzeba :Smile:

----------


## patrycja.sciana

Mogę ci śmiało polecić zieloną kawę max, sama jej używam i zauważyłam widoczne zmniejszenie łaknienia co pomogło mi oduczyć się podjadać między posiłkami. Dodatkowo jak to kawa dodaje energii co z kolei pomogło mi rzucić zwykła kawę :P

----------


## monia86

Dieta dr drąbrowskiej skutecznie łagodzi łaknienie. Ale to dość restrykcyjna dieta.

----------


## stefzach74

A widzicie. Moim zdaniem to trzeba połączyć trzy rzeczy: dieta, samokontrola oraz ruch. To wszystko wpłynie na to, że po prostu będzie się zdrowszym. A z suplementów co proponujecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

doskonale hamuje łaknienie suplement diety Slimcea. Stosuje go przy mojej kuracji odchudzającej i funkcje blokowania łaknienia odczułam po paru dniach.

----------


## jadzia80

Jeśli chodzi o suplementy diety to ja stosowałam africamango.pl – już po kilku dniach było widać efekty. Ale tak, jak wspomniał Stefek wyżej, potrzebna jest do tego zbilansowana dieta oraz zdrowszy tryb życia. Suplement jest jednak wart polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja pół roku temu stosowałam tabletki Slimcea. Brałam je przez 3 miesiące. 2 tabletki dziennie. Suplement był uzupełnieniem mojej diety która miałam i tak przed tabletkami ale z średnim efektem. Po dołączeniu tabletek Slimcea znacznie lepiej mi poszło, więc tabletki się sprawdziły i mogę polecić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja pół roku temu stosowałam tabletki Slimcea. Brałam je przez 3 miesiące. 2 tabletki dziennie. Suplement był uzupełnieniem mojej diety która miałam i tak przed tabletkami ale z średnim efektem. Po dołączeniu tabletek Slimcea znacznie lepiej mi poszło, więc tabletki się sprawdziły i mogę polecić


Zainteresowałaś mnie nimi. Od przyszłego miesiąca rozpocznę zatem kurację.

----------


## DoraG

a ja się wystrzegam wszelkich suplementów diety. jeśli już to dieta MŻ albo jakieś naturalne, zdrowe produkty. Podstawa to mniej kalorii i dużo ruchu.

----------


## paciuch

Słyszałem także o oleju palmowym, bardzo dobry środek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja pół roku temu stosowałam tabletki Slimcea. Brałam je przez 3 miesiące. 2 tabletki dziennie. Suplement był uzupełnieniem mojej diety która miałam i tak przed tabletkami ale z średnim efektem. Po dołączeniu tabletek Slimcea znacznie lepiej mi poszło, więc tabletki się sprawdziły i mogę polecić


potwierdzam. Slimcea genialne hamuje łaknienie i dzięki temu przynosi bardzo dobre efekty..

----------


## DoraG

a czy to nie efekt placebo? słyszałam o niej wręcz przeciwnie, bo marne opinie bezpośrednio od osób, które ją stosowały także ja nastawiona na to jestem średnio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może na każdego działą co innego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niektórzy mają problem z utrzymaniem diety. Wtedy takie suplementy jak slimcea można bez problemu stosować. Na hamowanie łaknienia idealne ssą.

----------


## DoraG

Tak, ale przy tym trzeba pamiętać i tak o ćwiczeniach. Nie schudnie się siedząc na kanapie, nie ma szans

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po dwóch ciążach można sobie wyobrażić ile przybrałam. Pomogło mi samozaparcie oraz Slimcea która bardzo mocno na to wpłyneła. hamowała Łaknienie i przyśpieszyła przemianę materii. Odchudzanie ze Slimcea było dużo prostsze.

----------


## DoraG

Mnie nikt do tego nie przekona raczej. Wolę zdrowe odchudzanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety niektóre organizmy są takie że bez wsparcia przykładowo Slimcea bardzo cieżko osiągnąć efekty i wtedy demotywuje to i zniechęca. Ja również ze Slimcea tylko się odchudzam.

----------


## DoraG

Ale niektórzy idą na łatwiznę i nawet nie próbują samodzielnie. Zresztą myślę, że takie suplement to raczej efekt placebo. Ma ktoś ulotkę ze składem?

----------


## Pauluse

a ja mogę polecić yerba mate. Oprócz tego że hamuje łaknienie ma w sobie elektrolity, pobudza lepiej niż kawa a nie uzależnia, w moim przypadku bardzo poprawia koncentrację. Mam pracę siedzącą i będąc w niej wypijam 4-5 szkalnek yerby po 300 ml od jakiś 2 miesięcy. z małą zmianą diety spadło mi 2 kg.

----------


## DoraG

Nie słyszałam o tym chociaż brzmi jak jakiś ziołowy specyfik, który nieźle wypłukuje cenne minerały z organizmu nie pozwalając sie jedynie odwodnić  :Smile:

----------


## Kamil00s

A ja zdecydowanie polecam Therm Line Man- hamuje łaknienie,pomaga utrzymać odpowiedni poziom testosteronu oraz dba o libido.

----------


## Kingusia

Mi przy odchudzaniu towarzyszą zaparcia,pomaga mi dicopeg i szybciej chudnę.

----------


## susi

Nie jedz tabletek - to tylko psuje wątorbę. Jedz takie posilki ktorymi sie najesz a beda pozywne i zdrowe

----------


## minion25

Jedyny suplement diety jaki polecam to Revtasens, zawiera wiele niezbędnych skłądników, witamin, Ponadto suplement jest  przebadany przez Warszawski Uniwersytet Medyczny. W skłądzie ma wiele składników, które wspomagają pamięc, koncentrację i pomagają utrzymać równowagę emocjonalną. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niby chrom jest dobry zwłaszcza na ograniczenie apetytu na słodycze ale u mnie się nie sprawdził Za to Novoslim jest super i ma fajny ziołowy skład ja byłam bardzo zadowolona no i schudłam na nim prawie 10 kg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 14 wrzesnia rusza ogólnopolska akcja Uwaga Nadwaga

W Naturhouse Kielce



Czy wiesz, że: 

22% uczniów Sp i gimnazjum ma nadwagę, 

49% Polek cierpi z powodu nadmiernej masy ciała,

64%mężczyzn w Polsce zmaga się z tym problemem. 


Czy ty też zmagasz się z takim problemem??


Nie zwlekaj!! Nadwaga może być przyczyną wielu groźnych chorób!!




Przyjdź do Naszego Centrum Dietetycznego *NATUR HOUSE w Kielcach na Placu Wolności 9 

lub zadzwoń 508 365 249.* 



Konsultacje oraz badanie jest* BEZPŁATNE!!*



Badanie obejmuje:
-pomiar tkanki tłuszczowej i zatrzymanych płynów metabolicznych w organizmie
-postawienie diagnozy
-dobranie odpowiedniej metody leczenia



Możesz również zaprosić naszego eksperta ds. reedukacji żywieniowej do swojej szkoły lub zakładu pracy!. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu z nami pod nr tel. *508365249 lub 41 344 1166*

----------


## domorka

Ja bym nie próbowała takich wynalazków. Każdy kto stosował suplementy, to powie że nic mu nie pomogły

----------


## Dyrduś

Ja tam stosuje Therm Line Man i jestem zadowolony.Suplement niedrogi i łatwo dostępny w aptekach.Do tego tylko i wyłącznie na naturalnych składnikach.

----------


## Apo_Discounter

Polecam koktajle odchudzające, które składają się z białka sojowego, enzymów pszczelego miodu i odtłuszczonego mleka jogurtowego. To składniki odżywcze, które nie tylko przyspieszają metabolizm, ale również utrzymują wysoki poziom energii bez uczucia głodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest na pewno suplement, który Ci odradzam - Asystor Slim. Brałam go bardzo długo, a nie przynosiło to żadnych efektów. Nie wierz w bajki, które mówią w reklamach!

----------


## Natalkaaaaa

Jak koleżanka wyżej brałam Asystora. Niestety nie widzę, żadnych zmian... z wyjątkiem zawartości portfela. ODRADZAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może zmień dietę na początku i trochę więcej ruchu

----------


## medynar

Dajcie spokój z suplementami, nie ma to ja dieta i ruch!

----------


## podjadacz

spróbuj może therm line fast, wyciąg z pomarańczy hamuje uczucie głodu, chodzi o ten sinetrol nie ma co się chemią paś, lepiej na naturę postawić. Ja je stosowałem nie odczuwałem głodu a też byłem podjadaczem nocnym i uważałem że po to przecież jest tam światło.

----------


## ingas

możesz spróbować z chromem, ale myślę że zmiana diety i więcej ruchu będą najlepszym sposobem na zrzucenie kilogramów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rowniez probowalam chromu ale nie pomogl. Teraz korzystam z pokrzywy indyjskiej niby jest zdrowa i wspomaga. Poki co minelo dopiero dwa tygodnie i ciezko mi powiedziec jak dziala

----------


## medynar

Jak chcecie zatrzymać łaknienie to nie ma nic lepszego niż woda. To zdrowe i bezpieczne

----------


## olga44

bardzo dobra jest morwa, acai - gaszą pragnienie. mnie pomagała też chia. wszystko to zamawiam z Naturali, bo jest taniej. ale chemii w siebie nie wpycham, bo to bardziej szkodzi na dłuższą metę niż pomaga.

----------


## ingas

może jednak warto skonsultować się z dietetykiem żeby ustali odpowiednią dla ciebie dietę :Smile:

----------


## endon

Dziewczyny naprawdę nie ładujcie w siebie takiej chemii! Po co macie hamowac łaknienie? Można jeść, nawet trzeba ale dobre rzeczy, które wam służą. Ja odkąd jestem na diecie i ostro trenuję jem znacznie więcej niż przed. Awokado, superfoods to wszystko można jeść w sporych ilościach  :Smile:  a jeśli dodatkowo trenujecie to możecie się wspomóc np immuno colostrum i wtedy trening będzie jeszcze bardziej wydajniejszy. Sztuczne hamowanie łaknienia działa na krótką metę - poza tym co, będziecie jeść tabletki do końca życia? głupota jak dla mnie!

----------


## chianti

Nie bierz suplementów, nie stosuj mono diety, bo sobie zaszkodzisz. Możesz zrobić testy MRT, ale one są drogie. Pogadaj z kimś kompetentnym, kto nie będzie Ci od razu polecał cudownych tabletek. Nie ma dróg na skróty!

----------


## AnnaDor

A mi chrom pomaga, stosuję chrom kupowany w sklepie online PiekneCialo, stosuję tez Forever Lean, to bloker wchłaniania tłuszczu i widzę że efekty są, nie spektakularne, bo nie ma co się oszukiwać, ale jest lepiej odkąd to stosuję.

----------


## Malvix

ja nie brałam żadnych supli ale za to badzo mi smakowały soki Nuja. Mają sporo wartości odżywczych i dzięki temu nie chodziłam w ogóle głodna!! bardzo fajne soki

----------


## Kasjo155

To nie lepiej jeść produkt, które w 100 kcal mają dużą objętość wtedy będziemy zapychać organizm sporą ilością jedzenia przy małym spożyciu kcal

----------


## romaq100

Polecam produkty Wellness ORIFLAME.

----------

